

A World of Hardware Startups - nickpinkston
http://upverter.com/hardware-startups/

======
pedalpete
Would it make sense that companies in more than one location show up on the
map in more than one place? NinjaBlocks main base is Sydney, but they have an
office in SF, so they show up as SF.

Showing virtual offices and workers might do more to show how truly global
hardware startups are.

------
nrmn
You're missing Thalmic Labs in Waterloo! They are the makers of the Myo! (
[https://www.thalmic.com/en/myo/](https://www.thalmic.com/en/myo/) )

------
alexenzoperon
A new version of the map has been deployed. We receive lots of emails with
more startups to include, they're pinned. There is also a full screen mode
now, and links to the coolest hardware newsletter. Hope you enjoy!

------
Qworg
There's also at least a few companies on here that aren't startups - both Kiva
Systems and Bot & Dolly jump out as startups that are now part of big
companies (Amazon and Google respectively)

------
bsilvereagle
The small discussion happening on reddit is convinced upverter is using this
as a lead generator.

[http://www.reddit.com/22sflo](http://www.reddit.com/22sflo)

~~~
nickpinkston
Bad link - got another?

I think it's fine if they're doing it as a lead generator. If only more pro-
social things would yield profit so that they would actually happen.

Or maybe, they did like we at CloudFab did, and opened up our hard-won
supplier database of 3D printing shops after using it internally:

[https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zkIlt1cSAfh4.kskl...](https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zkIlt1cSAfh4.ksklRQVJ0zJ4)

~~~
bsilvereagle
Link is fixed, missed a 2 when I copied it over.

I'm not necessarily agreeing with the discussion, just food for thought.

------
nickpinkston
For real - I'm super excited there's 1500+ of them!

Hardware is going crazy right now!

~~~
delinquentme
The SF density is incredible ! ... But I'm guessing there's some selection
bias here ...

~~~
nickpinkston
Not really selection bias. It's the biggest scene in the world, so it's to be
expected.

Still though - the density throughout the world is more amazing to me!

